# 1DX Mark II dead at 200k



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 21, 2019)

Well it finally happened and far earlier than expected. The mirror failed on my 1DX Mark II with 202k shutter clicks (rated for 400k). 

The mirror is totally out of alignment and thus not sending the image to the AF sensors. I can still shoot in MF. 

Hopefully CPS can turn this around quick as I’m heading to Denmark for the Cyclocross World Championships at the end of the month.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 21, 2019)

Reliability is a matter of statistics - some fail early, some fail late.

I bought a new computer with an Intel processor that couldn't complete Windows installation, and a SanDisk thumb drive that couldn't handle files larger than ~100KB out of the packaging. Both are the exception (the infant mortality part of the bathtub curve), and were replaced free of charge.


----------



## digigal (Jan 21, 2019)

That's a bummer! This seems quite premature. I've got 350 K clicks on my 7DMII so I'm living on borrowed time and expect it to fail at any time. Just picked up the R as a back up to tide me over until I see how things are going to shake out with the 7D line. I've had good luck with the longevity of my Canon's--my 7D died with 250 K clicks and it was only rated for 150 K. Hope they give you a break on the repair and a fast turn around.
Catherine


----------



## Viggo (Jan 21, 2019)

My 1dx went at 167.000 clicks  it sucks.. and the BIG issue was that they never managed to get AF right afterwards. It took 5 trips to the repair shop , it was okay the last time, but sold it, because I figured it was only a matter of time...


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah I understand statistics, it just sucks I'm left of the bell curve


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 21, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> Yeah I understand statistics, it just sucks I'm left of the bell curve


Sorry to know about your trouble.
Did you know that when MTTF for the shutter clicks is rated 400k, according to reliability theory only 38% of the cameras reach and surpass that! So theoretically it is more common to have it fail sooner. Even if we treat the camera well, we can only hope to be among the luckier ones.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 21, 2019)

One thing not all people might know is that when activating “shortened shutter lag” your also shortening the life span of the shutter.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 21, 2019)

Viggo said:


> One thing not all people might know is that when activating “shortened shutter lag” your also shortening the life span of the shutter.


Yeah I don't have that enabled. Also not always shooting at 14fps, typically at 8.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi Viggo. 
What is the rationale for your statement? Is it written knowledge or personal experience or heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who heard it from the cousin of a guy who’s brother in law works for Canon? 
I thought the shortened shutter lag was reduced by discarding some of the computation between button press and shutter release, not by changing the speed of the shutter. A shutter that is the fastest of the range at the time of release surely can’t work any faster? 
I’m not suggesting for one moment that you are wrong, just trying to understand a little more about the workings of these incredibly complex pieces of engineering. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viggo said:


> One thing not all people might know is that when activating “shortened shutter lag” your also shortening the life span of the shutter.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 22, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Viggo.
> What is the rationale for your statement? Is it written knowledge or personal experience or heard it from a friend who heard it from a friend who heard it from the cousin of a guy who’s brother in law works for Canon?
> I thought the shortened shutter lag was reduced by discarding some of the computation between button press and shutter release, not by changing the speed of the shutter. A shutter that is the fastest of the range at the time of release surely can’t work any faster?
> I’m not suggesting for one moment that you are wrong, just trying to understand a little more about the workings of these incredibly complex pieces of engineering.
> ...



That was from Canon, I saw it in writing somewhere from Canon, but can’t remember where right now. But I was as surprised as anyone that it could be the case. I’ll look a bit more for the actual info.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi Viggo. 
Thanks for the clarification, would be interested in seeing the article if you locate it, I will try google too. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 22, 2019)

It makes sense since the reduced shutter lag option disables shutter stabilization for that extra speed.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 22, 2019)

Replacing the mirror box, $219 labor, $448.69 parts minus my 20% CPS Gold. $534.15 plus tax $574.21.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 22, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> Well it finally happened and far earlier than expected. The mirror failed on my 1DX Mark II with 202k shutter clicks (rated for 400k).
> 
> The mirror is totally out of alignment and thus not sending the image to the AF sensors. I can still shoot in MF.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, that's a sight you don't want to see. I hope CPS can help you out. If nothing else then a loaner/rental.

In dire distress, contact DFA Service in Copenhagen who are authorized Canon, Nikon, & Sony repair center.
http://www.dfaservice.dk/


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 22, 2019)

kaihp said:


> Oh dear, that's a sight you don't want to see. I hope CPS can help you out. If nothing else then a loaner/rental.
> 
> In dire distress, contact DFA Service in Copenhagen who are authorized Canon, Nikon, & Sony repair center.
> http://www.dfaservice.dk/



Good to know about DFA Service. I am flying into Copenhagen. I SHOULD have this back before I fly out there. I did get it sent in quick enough that they would give me a loaner if it takes longer to repair. Also I do have an Evaluation EOS R coming so I wont be totally out of a camera.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 24, 2019)

Got it back today. Good as new.


----------



## yungfat (Jan 29, 2019)

Good to know that your camera back on time. 

By the way, what is the website that we can check out Canon cameras shutter count?

Thanks.


----------



## Sharlin (Jan 30, 2019)

Strictly speaking, isn't the rated shutter count for the, well, shutter only? I don't think Canon gives a rating for other mechanical parts, but of course one could reasonable expect them to last at least as long...


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 5, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Strictly speaking, isn't the rated shutter count for the, well, shutter only? I don't think Canon gives a rating for other mechanical parts, but of course one could reasonable expect them to last at least as long...



Yes true. However you would think the mirror box should be rated the same as the shutter.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 5, 2019)

yungfat said:


> Good to know that your camera back on time.
> 
> By the way, what is the website that we can check out Canon cameras shutter count?
> 
> Thanks.



There are many computer apps that will read the shutter count. I use ShutterCount on my mac. If you have a 1DX/1DX2, there is a menu option in the camera that shows shutter count. Also FYI, at least on the 1DX2, there is a separate Shutter Count and Mirror Count, but I believe that only canon can check that. It would be very similar unless you've had the mirror replaced or use live view a lot.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm surprised something as large and mechanical as a flapping mirror can flap so many times. Hope it gets turned around for you fast!


----------



## SlydeR (Oct 30, 2019)

Unfortunately I've joined the broken mirror hinge club  Not sure of my shutter count, maybe around the same as yours...sent to fix today



kaptainkatsu said:


> Well it finally happened and far earlier than expected. The mirror failed on my 1DX Mark II with 202k shutter clicks (rated for 400k).
> 
> The mirror is totally out of alignment and thus not sending the image to the AF sensors. I can still shoot in MF.
> 
> ...


----------

